# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Removing Tiny Staples in Floor

## Neri

Some time ago I pulled up the carpet to expose the wooden floor and the carpet-layers, who obviously hated people who pull up carpet to expose the wooden floors, had shot some tiny 5mm (?) width staples into the floor. Far smaller than the normal carpet staples. They are too small for nose pliers to get a hold and, as a long shot, any way of getting them out without wrecking the wood?

----------


## Gooner

You may be interested in this thread http://www.renovateforum.com/f77/pol...erience-61344/ 
Refer to last post (page 2) with image of bench-ground hammer.

----------


## rrobor

Only thing I would add to that is if you are taking out with pincers, make sure you dont break one then move on. Have a very fine nail punch and finish it off then. If you dont you will miss a few and the sandpaper on the sander wont so can get costly.

----------

